# JSF: Frage wegen managed-bean



## Shoodan (30. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich verstehe es einfach nciht

also wenn ich innerhalb einer .jsp Seite auf einen manage-bean zugreifen will dann ist das ja kein problem.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Beispiel:
faces-config.xml: (Ausschnitt)

	<managed-bean>
		<managed-bean-name>testHandler</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>handler.qm.TestHandler</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>session</managed-bean-scope>
	</managed-bean>

test.jsp: (Ausschnitt):

<h:inputText id="input1" value="#{testHandler.test.name}" required="true"/>

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wie mache ich das aber innerhalb einer anderen Klasse:
habe schon tausend verschiedene sachen ausprobiert:

z.b.: 
TestHandler testHandlerTemp= (TestHandler)
FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequestMap().get("testHandler");

oder:
FacesContext context = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
ValueBinding vb = 
FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getApplication().createValueBinding("testHandler");
TestHandler testHandlerTemp = (TestHandler) vb.getValue(context);

alles funktioniert nicht... sprich gibt fehler, NullException.


Aber man muss doch die managed-bean ansprechen können oder?


MFG

Thomas


----------



## Terminator (30. Jan 2009)

FacesContext facesContext = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
facesContext.getApplication().getVariableResolver().resolveVariable(facesContext, name);


----------



## Shoodan (30. Jan 2009)

Vielen vielen Dank!!!

klappt super:

wegen vollständigkeit:


FacesContext facesContext = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
Name nameTemp = facesContext.getApplication().getVariableResolver().resolveVariable(facesContext, name);


----------



## fkh (11. Mrz 2009)

Das Thema ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen alt und auch schon gelöst, aber vielleicht ist die folgende Seite trotzdem für den einen oder anderen interessant. Darin sind ganze acht Wege beschrieben (inkl. veralteter Varianten), wie man managed beans programmatisch ansprechen kann.

The BalusC Code: Communication in JSF

Gruß
fkh


----------

